# Magnets in pyraminxes



## RandomCubing (Nov 13, 2017)

would it be wca "legal" to have only one strong magnet in your pyraminx tips so you just need one flick to solve always? Thanks for any help


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 13, 2017)

Qiyi and Moyu both have mass produced magnetic pyras


----------



## xyzzy (Nov 13, 2017)

3h) Modifications that enhance the basic concept of a puzzle are not permitted. Modified versions of puzzles are permitted only if the modification does not make any additional information available to the competitor (e.g. orientation or identity of pieces), compared to an unmodified version of the same puzzle.

3h++) EXAMPLE Examples of enhancements include: new moves are possible, normal moves are impossible, more pieces or faces are visible, colors on the backside of the puzzle are visible, moves are done automatically, or the puzzles has more/different solved states.

Not explicitly mentioned among the examples, but it seems similar enough to "moves are done automatically" that this should be considered illegal.


----------



## AlphaSheep (Nov 13, 2017)

I don't know why you've got a poll, because this isn't something that can be decided by a poll. 5 people voted before me, and all of them apparently only read only the title and didn't read the post, and all of them are wrong.



RandomCubing said:


> would it be wca "legal" to have only one strong magnet in your pyraminx tips so you just need one flick to solve always? Thanks for any help



Having magnets to align the tip to its closest position is legal. Having only a single pair of magnets to always align tips to the solved state are definitely NOT legal.


----------



## WACWCA (Nov 13, 2017)

You can't have just 1 per tip because then it's not evenly magnetized, and it pulls it to solved state only.


----------



## CornerCutter (Nov 13, 2017)

RandomCubing said:


> would it be wca "legal" to have only one strong magnet in your pyraminx tips so you just need one flick to solve always? Thanks for any help


I was thinking about this the other week but I forgot to ask. Cool thought, but not legal.


----------



## WombatWarrior17 (Nov 16, 2017)

I would suggest weaker magnets if you're trying to turn the tips easier. 
But I would say that one strong magnet is illegal.


----------

